# Microchip or not?



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My Dutch Shepherd pup is not registered, so not tattooed. I've been trying to decide if I want to get her chipped or not. My preference is not to bother, having had minor issues with chips in the past. 

Do you microchip your working dogs?

Does anyone know if I can I compete in Schutzhund in Canada, with her as a 'Mix' if she's not chipped, or do I have to get it done and then buy the scanner?


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you have to have your new dog registered with the CKC to compete? If you will be doing any CKC sanctioned events you can't register him/her unless he's chipped or tattooed.

My new standard boy was imported from Oregon and chipped with a U.S. chip and I still had to get him rechipped with a Canadian chip so I could register him with the CKC.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> My Dutch Shepherd pup is not registered, so not tattooed. I've been trying to decide if I want to get her chipped or not. My preference is not to bother, having had minor issues with chips in the past.
> 
> Do you microchip your working dogs?
> 
> Does anyone know if I can I compete in Schutzhund in Canada, with her as a 'Mix' if she's not chipped, or do I have to get it done and then buy the scanner?


You can compete in DVG but the dog has to be identifiable
either tattoo or microchip. I'm pretty sure USA is the same.
I don't think you can register her with CKC unless they have
some kind of ILP


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

The CKC (Canadian kennel club, not Continental) doesn't recongnise Dutch Shepherds as a breed, so she is not eligible to compete in CKC sanctioned events. I will be competing (hopefully!) under the GSSCC.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Why not get her tattoo'd? Then she'll have the permanent id but no scanner required to read it at trials.

I tattoo all my dogs (and pups I produce), I also chip some but that's just kind of hit and miss. I've had some problems with them migrating so although I'm not against chipping it's not something I rush out to do with a new dog either.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

So even if she competes as a mix, she still needs a tattoo or microchip?

What would I tattoo her with? Letters? numbers? symbols? Doesn't it need to be something 'official' from a breeder for trial id purposes? Or could I just get MOM on her bicep? (kidding) Who would do the tattoo for me? I can just see myself leading her into the local tattoo parlour and saying I want a tat. For my dog.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> My Dutch Shepherd pup is not registered, so not tattooed. I've been trying to decide if I want to get her chipped or not. My preference is not to bother, having had minor issues with chips in the past.
> 
> Do you microchip your working dogs?
> 
> Does anyone know if I can I compete in Schutzhund in Canada, with her as a 'Mix' if she's not chipped, or do I have to get it done and then buy the scanner?


I have a Mal, who was not tattooed. 

I too live in Canada, and needed to get him either chipped or tattooed before we did the BH under the GSSCC. 

So I chipped him, it only cost 40 bucks. And now if he ever gets lost, it will be easy to trace him back to me. 

Chip away.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

I would say go ahead and chip. My Boxer is a byb and had no identification. I had to chip her to trial her in DVG, when she got her BH.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I have my dog microshipped (AVID chip). It was done by the breeder before I got the pup. I never bothered with tattoo (didn't want to tattoo the dog at all, but that's only me, most people tattoo right away). 

To enter any trials, the dog has to have either a chip or a tattoo, no way around that. If only a chip, when entering the trial you have to either: make sure the club hosting the trial has a scanner that will be able to read the chip while doing registration (a lot of them do, but a lot of them don't too) OR buy the scanner yourself and bring it with you to the trial. Problem solved.

Purebred or mix, the dog has to be identifiable somehow for the paperwork with the trial secretary and for judging.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

AVID is affiliated with the HSUS. I would avoid using them. 

I chip all of my rescue dogs with 24PetWatch chips.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

This is one of my issues with microchips - it seems every time I get a pet chipped, it is a different brand. I think over the years I've had at least five different companies. 

I spoke to my TD last night about this and she suggested a tattoo. No need for a scanner, but still provides id if/when I ever get to trial.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't know what HSUS is, but it's already too late for me nor do I care to go through the process with this dog. He got the chip, I bought the scanner for it - that's it for this dog.

Now, in the future, if and when I get another dog, I'll gladly use and explore other options.

"AVID is affiliated with the HSUS. I would avoid using them. "


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The HSUS is a radical 'animal rights' organization in the States that is trying its best to eradicate _all _animal ownership and to take away all of our (animal owners') rights. They are for shutting down meat packing plants and turning everyone into a vegan, removing angora and wool from clothing, mandatory speutering, BSL, limit laws, and encourage the general public to 'turn in' breeders to them, so that they (the HSUS) can harass them to the point of ceasing to be a breeder. The president, Wayne Pacelle, has been quoted as saying "[The HSUS has] no problem with the extinction of domestic animals. They are creations of human selective breeding."

Any company that supports the HSUS is one to be avoided. Just like those that support PeTA.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

You spend approximately $1,500 to $2,500 for a puppy. Then you add in the $40+ per month in feed, vet bills, training per month, and other add-on expenses. Why risk the LOSS of a friend and training partner for a few bucks??? ](*,)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> AVID is affiliated with the HSUS. I would avoid using them.
> 
> .


Hi Kristin,

Really? I had no idea....and I hate the idea that H$U$ is GPS'ing my dog 

Can you provide some kind of back up to AVID being affiliated with H$U$? This the kind of information that needs to be made more public. Especially when a lot of people use AVID and Home Again (AKC) for their dog's chips. 

I know that some vets will sell your information to data reporting companies that then report back (more selling and money to be made) to the city animal control where you live. I always check the privacy policies with any vet I use. They don't respect my privacy I don't use them!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> You spend approximately $1,500 to $2,500 for a puppy. Then you add in the $40+ per month in feed, vet bills, training per month, and other add-on expenses. Why risk the LOSS of a friend and training partner for a few bucks??? ](*,)


Not sure if this was directed at me or not, but I'm not questioning the expense of a chip, or a tattoo, just whether or not I need to get one to compete. 

Years ago, when our dog escaped, the shelter that she was turned into, which was the same one that we got her from and that had implanted the chip, had 'chip not found' on her cage card. She was gone for three days, we were frantic and she had been there for almost 24 hours when I drove into the city to check for her. So much for quick reunification/recovery of lost dog and human. The problem? Apparently the scanner wasn't charged when they scanned her.

I have known dogs where the chip has shifted, and is no longer easily readable, unless you really look for it. Not all shelter workers will look.

Of five pets I've had chipped in the last 15 years, I don't think any two of them have chips from the same company. Not sure how universal the readers really are, but I don't want to find out when or if my dog goes missing that that brand of chip is essentially useless and unreadable by the animal control facility that finds her.

And then there's the cancer issue. Proven or not, it does worry me.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Leslie 

I competed with Bobbie my rescue as a "mix" in GSSCC and DVG trials and didn't need a tattoo or microchip. DVG may have a new rule about requiring a tattoo or microchip? Not sure about that though, I thought I might have needed a chip to trial last year but didn't.


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

Do they still do tattoos on the inside of the ear? Or are they done somewhere else these days.. I heard about them being done on the inside of the back leg/thigh?? But that seems like a bad place because once the fur grows back, no one would see it if they were doing a quick glance over of the dog looking for ID.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Leslie,

I was going to respond earlier to your question about the indentification required for a dog to able to trial but I realized I don't know how it goes in Canada. But here's how it works with USA (United Schutzhund Clubs of America). You must have the indentification if you are trialing a GSD. They really want you to have one on 'alternate' breeds as well but if you don't they will list your score in the magazine results page as 'mixed.' This is for club trials. Regional Championships and above do require the i.d. on the dog.

And yes, all of those different chips are exasperating, since one domestic reader won't read the others. The only solution is the 'universal readers' but they're spendy! 

Anyway, hope you'll get some clarity from the Canadian side of the Schutzhund world ;-)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Kristin,
> 
> Really? I had no idea....and I hate the idea that H$U$ is GPS'ing my dog
> 
> Can you provide some kind of back up to AVID being affiliated with H$U$? This the kind of information that needs to be made more public. Especially when a lot of people use AVID and Home Again (AKC) for their dog's chips.



This is from another board. I will try to get references.

Subject: Avid Chips and HSUS

When you sell your puppy with an Avid microchip and
they register the chip in their name they will receive information to
insure their new pup with "Pet Plan". This insurance plan information
is sent out with Avid information and is affiliated with HSUS .
The other disturbing news we heard is that Avid is now mandating their
distributors turn over their databases daily of ALL sales of Avid
chips. When asked if this info would stay private, concealing the
buyers information, they would not give an answer. In all the years
MPBA has been with Avid they have never been asked to turn over their
buyer info.
Missouri Pet Breeders, who distributes AVID microchips will
be using HomeAgain chips and for those of you who are purchasing from
us, we are working with Schering Plough and our distributor to offer
chips at a price that is in line with the AVID pricing. If you are
purchasing AVID chips from some other source beware that HSUS will now
have your information (name, address, phone).


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Kristin ;-) When you get the reference, and you don't mind, I'd like to cross post. I'll remove any indentifying i.d's if you prefer. 

This is disturbing news....but I put nothing past them to further their agendas.:evil:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, has anyone contacted AVID for their comment on this situation?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Most of ours are chipped. Either they came chipped as puppies or were done so in conjunction with doing the OFA x-rays. Most are AVID. A couple are Home Again. Didn't know about the HSUS conneciton either. We've never had occasion to use ours and I can't recall ever scanning one to see where the chip is to see if its migrated. 

Terrasita


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Leslie my 2 Bouvs are chipped and my male has an ear tattoo. Years ago, I got a GSD which "they" said was chipped but the vet couldn't read it. I use HomeAgain... I have seen tattoos on the inside of the dog's leg and ears.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Two of my dog's have chips that have migrated. The JRTs is now down on his shoulder and the older GSD's is almost on the front of his neck. I redid the GSD's.


----------

